# Windows 2H21 May 2021 update.



## mscp (May 18, 2021)

Has anyone upgraded it yet?


----------



## Kony (May 20, 2021)

Yes, unintentionally. Rookie mistake as I thought I had updates switched off. It updated, broke some USB port and keyboard drivers (they're the ones I know about for now), and the welcome PIN doesn't work which means I have to log in via the MS Live account. Might have to rebuild this weekend if I can't resolve - drivers have already been updated but the problems are still there. Great QA from MS


----------



## Voider (May 20, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Has anyone upgraded it yet?


I had an update the day before 1st of may which caused my computer to crash constantly, so I uninstalled it. Since then everything runs fine again. Love MS.


----------



## Al Maurice (May 20, 2021)

I did the other day, and so far with the main programs I've used no trouble yet. Also my external drives still seem to work fine. Early days


----------



## mscp (May 20, 2021)

I think I might wait a little then.


----------



## Kony (May 22, 2021)

Kony said:


> Yes, unintentionally. Rookie mistake as I thought I had updates switched off. It updated, broke some USB port and keyboard drivers (they're the ones I know about for now), and the welcome PIN doesn't work which means I have to log in via the MS Live account. Might have to rebuild this weekend if I can't resolve - drivers have already been updated but the problems are still there. Great QA from MS


Update: the 2h21 update issues are resolved and working okay now.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 22, 2021)

Patch Tuesday is the second Tuesday of each month and that's when MS launches updates, small or large. The April update hosed my PC and an older relative's laptop which they sent to me to fix. I was able to recover by running the Win10 install disc and doing the repair. Startup Repair did NOT work but I was able to revert back to a saved restore point. Then 24 hours later the revised update was pushed out and it worked. My uncle's, no go, he had no restore point and I had to do a full reset on Win 10 for him.

So to hear that May's big update had a grump isn't good, I bet a few heads are gonna roll, two bad updates in a row.

Overall we want updates for the security stuff Microsoft does, but given their recent track record, we need to wait until the Friday AFTER Patch Tuesday at this point. And create a restore point before we update.

(Click the Start Button, type *restore point*, click the Control Panel result and follow the form. Takes seconds, super easy)


----------



## PaulieDC (May 22, 2021)

Ah, what you don't see is that my C Drive is turned on for System Protection doesn't show in the list of drives unless you scroll. But I think it's turned on by default for everyone. Do check first.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 22, 2021)

Windows "21H1" goes a little deeper as other windows-updates and has to reinstall some drivers.

My update could not be finished because of my "Virtual SCSI-Drive"-Software from Daemon Tools. I had to deactivate the virtual-drive in the device-manager - after that the update runs through correctly and all was fine as always. No problem with E-Licencer, Motu M2 Interface or other musical equipment  

There were a new NVIDIA-Driver (18.05.21 Game Ready Driver for Days Gone) which I installed directly when the 21H1-Update kicks in - so I had to reinstall it after the update was finished. Then I went back into the "Warzone" and kicked some a$$


----------



## Kony (May 22, 2021)

I'd considered restoring but the update had wiped all of my restore points and replaced with only one restore point which had the time stamp of the 2H21 update.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 23, 2021)

No issues with update here.


----------



## Oakran (May 23, 2021)

Windows update... no thanks !


----------



## Captain Oveur (May 23, 2021)

You can delay these updates (Feature) while still receiving security patches (Quality) in Group Policy. I defer for 90 days to let MS bug fix for a bit.









How to use Group Policy to defer Windows Quality and Feature updates


How to use group policy to defer quality and feature updates in a Windows 10 and Windows Server 2016 in a domain environment




www.tachytelic.net





Note: the article targets “Current Branch for Business” but for me it's "Semi-Annual Channel"


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

Voider said:


> I had an update the day before 1st of may which caused my computer to crash constantly, so I uninstalled it. Since then everything runs fine again. Love MS.


similarly situation. I stopped updating at all after such unstable updates


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

every Microsoft update brings a lot of surprises )))


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 23, 2021)

Karljazz said:


> similarly situation. I stopped updating at all after such unstable updates


----------



## Vonk (May 23, 2021)

Automatic updates with MS controlling your machine are a recipe for disaster. _WUB_ is your friend. Choose when, or even whether, you install updates.


----------



## Henu (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @Phil81 for bringing this up and @Vonk for informing about the WUB-software!

During the last 20 years, I've always turned system restore off from every machine because I am rather computer- savvy person and a "hobbyist IT guy". :D However, as I'm just finishing the last bits of installing my new audio computer with Win10 (the old machine is running Win7), I realized that this might actually be the time leave the system restore _on_ due to these risky updates.
For all the other computers in this household it's a relatively small risk that a Windows update breaks something, but with that audio machine I work on daily basis with strict deadlines I can't afford loosing days worth of time because a forced bullshit- update breaks everything.

So thanks for reminding me to_ not_ to turn it off this time!


----------



## SlHarder (May 23, 2021)

Here's an article describing how to delay Win10 updates for a period of time. Fwiw









How to Delay Windows Updates


Are you concerned that the latest and greatest updates to Microsoft's Windows 10 or Windows 11 might be a little buggy? Certain versions of the operating system allow you to pause the updates.




www.pcmag.com


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

why bother with these unstable windows updates , when can just enter into the world mac os where things are much better from all sides


----------



## SlHarder (May 23, 2021)

Karljazz said:


> mac os where things are much better from all sides











macOS Big Sur Problems: 5 Things to Know


The macOS Big Sur 11.6.8 update is causing problems for some Mac users. Apple’s pushed out a new macOS Big Sur 11.6.8 update and it’s available to download right now if you’ve held off on a move to macOS Monterey or if your Mac was left behind on macOS Big Sur. The software brings an […]




www.gottabemobile.com


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> macOS Big Sur Problems: 5 Things to Know
> 
> 
> The macOS Big Sur 11.6.8 update is causing problems for some Mac users. Apple’s pushed out a new macOS Big Sur 11.6.8 update and it’s available to download right now if you’ve held off on a move to macOS Monterey or if your Mac was left behind on macOS Big Sur. The software brings an […]
> ...


nothing is perfect , everything is relative and i didn't say that there are no problems , but there are much less of them in mac os and Apple solve them much faster than Microsoft.


----------



## Vonk (May 23, 2021)

Can you turn them off under Mac os? (Genuine question).


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

Vonk said:


> Can you turn them off under Mac os? (Genuine question).


Yes, you can , it does not update automatically as in windows


----------



## mscp (May 23, 2021)

I've decided to update it since I have a few days off. All seems to be working fine. No apparent issues or hits on performance. I haven't seen anything relatively new either, so it's kind of like the previous version.


----------



## Polkasound (May 23, 2021)

When I built my Windows 10 PC last summer, I disabled updates via the registry. I don't recommend people do that, but I prefer Microsoft keep their fingers off my stuff.


----------



## mscp (May 23, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> When I built my Windows 10 PC last summer, I disabled updates via the registry. I don't recommend people do that, but I prefer Microsoft keep their fingers off my stuff.


When you turn it off via the registry, does it also turn defender updates off or just main updates?


----------



## Polkasound (May 23, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> When you turn it off via the registry, does it also turn defender updates off or just main updates?


it was about a year ago when I disabled everything that updated automatically, and I simply can't remember whether or not I disabled defender updates through the same registry edit or a separate one.


----------



## MauroPantin (Jun 18, 2021)

Having significant problems with 21H1. StaffPad does not work. Addictive Keys does not work, standalone or in VST format (it crashes my DAW on startup). XLN Installer for reinstalling Addictive Keys does not work. Or should I say, they work, but they take around 5 minutes and 20 seconds to load. I kid you not, I used a stopwatch. Staffpad is slightly different, it opens up but immediately crashes when looking for my personal files, which it does not find. 

I will be doing a clean installation for this workstation from scratch, and blocking any further updates. I though I had already disabled them, but it seems that the switch got turned back on at some point, somehow. I absolutely DESPISE this mandatory updates business model.


----------

